# Phone Interviews Monday & Tuesday



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a phone interview tomorrow at noon and another one on Tuesday at 6PM. I am getting really nervous! I'm not sure if I want the job that tomorrow's interview is for so I'm not really that nervous about that one. But I would really like the one that Tuesday's interview is for. I can't imagine how nervous I'm going to be by Tuesday. I'm already starting to get the queazy feeling in my stomach.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Kristi I think phone interviews are so much better--you don't have the person staring at you and making you nervous about what you say, and it's so much easier to BS (aka sell yourself







) in a phone interview! Also, you can write down some stuff you want to say to the generic questions so you'll have the wording just right! This is a good thing! Good luck!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Practice beforehand. 
You should use the experience and do the best you can.
Worst case scenario they don't offer you the job. 
Other worst case scenario.... they offer you the job 
you ask for a few days to consider their offer and call
them back and say yes or no. 
Good experience either way.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I like every one's suggestions. I don't think you could go wrong with any of them.

Good luck, I'm sure you'll do great.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't be nervous....you'll do great!! You've had some experience...(it's not like you just graduated, and are looking for your very first position, and you've got a job....so, you can be picky, and take what you want, not be forced to take the first job that comes along.) Hopefully, my contact I gave you, will get you some awesome leads also, she places with great paying companies!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Good luck! I'm sure you will do great!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I have no advice at all. Just reading your post makes me nervous. I would just hang up on them







maybe that's why I'm still at my crappy first job after 16 years.








Good luck


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Just had the phone interview for the Milwaukee job. I guess it went pretty good. She wants me to talk to the manager of the department (another phone interview). I told her sure. She was like can you talk to him this week?







LOL! I about fell over. Anyway, I have a phone interview with him on Wednesday at noon.

HOLY CRAP!!! Just looked up the salary range for this position. Its a senior QA position. The 25%ile is $85K. That is over double what i make now.

Edit: Anyone familar with this area? I want to price out houses so I can take that into account when I figure out how much to ask for, since i probably won't get the $85K since this is a manager type position and I have no manager experience. I would want to look for a house in the suburbs but something that won't have a extremely long commute. What areas would you recommend?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I grew up in Milwaukee. If your job is downtown, there are a lot of great areas right there, that have become very gentrified. Condos are popping up all over, my friends tell me. Now, I don't know your personal situation - married, kids, etc. That will all play a part in your decision, should you get the job. There are some great suburbs - if you're so inclined - north of Milwaukee, on Lake Michigan. Whitefish Bay, Mequon, Fox Point are all very nice and an easy commute. Some people prefer going west or south - I was always partial to the north suburbs, myself.

Here's a link: http://www.milwaukee.org/

Hope this helps.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Good luck, I hope you get the one you want and lots of $$$$$$$


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> I grew up in Milwaukee. If your job is downtown, there are a lot of great areas right there, that have become very gentrified. Condos are popping up all over, my friends tell me. Now, I don't know your personal situation - married, kids, etc. That will all play a part in your decision, should you get the job. There are some great suburbs - if you're so inclined - north of Milwaukee, on Lake Michigan. Whitefish Bay, Mequon, Fox Point are all very nice and an easy commute. Some people prefer going west or south - I was always partial to the north suburbs, myself.
> 
> Here's a link: http://www.milwaukee.org/
> 
> Hope this helps.[/B]


Here is where the job is locate: 111 W. Michigan St.

Anyone know this area? Good? Bad?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=231573
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's right downtown, which is bustling during the day. Lots of restaurants to walk to at lunch, and shops to take your money, too. I worked downtown at different jobs for years, and loved it, because of the activity level. I understand they're trying to revitalize it at night, but don't know details.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I have a phone interview tomorrow at noon and another one on Tuesday at 6PM. I am getting really nervous! I'm not sure if I want the job that tomorrow's interview is for so I'm not really that nervous about that one. But I would really like the one that Tuesday's interview is for. I can't imagine how nervous I'm going to be by Tuesday. I'm already starting to get the queazy feeling in my stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry, you will do good









Just stop being nervous by keeping in mind that "you will do good







" and stop thinking about it. 

In my summer job, I learnt alot by making these kind of job interviews -phone interview, and meeting interviews- to people. The calmer you are, the best







, so work on thinking of the good results.

Good luck!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=231603
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. I'm single (need to get a bf, but that's another issue







). I don't think i want to live in the downtown area. Would prefer to find a nice area that is within a 20-30 min (max) commute. If I get the job ([insert fingerscrossed]) I would prefer to get an apartment for the first year. That way I can find out if I like the job, pay off my credit cards, and figure out which area I want to be in.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=231609
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's right downtown, which is bustling during the day. Lots of restaurants to walk to at lunch, and shops to take your money, too. I worked downtown at different jobs for years, and loved it, because of the activity level. I understand they're trying to revitalize it at night, but don't know details. [/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks for your help. I'm single (need to get a bf, but that's another issue







). I don't think i want to live in the downtown area. Would prefer to find a nice area that is within a 20-30 min (max) commute. If I get the job ([insert fingerscrossed]) I would prefer to get an apartment for the first year. That way I can find out if I like the job, pay off my credit cards, and figure out which area I want to be in.
[/B][/QUOTE] 

Well good luck - I hope you get the job. And if you do, look into Shorewood or Whitefish Bay. Those are two suburbs very close to Milwaukee, and right on Lake Michigan. I lived on the east side of Milwaukee, (in the city, not a suburb) right on the lake. It's beautiful. I've also lived in Shorewood and really liked it. It borders Milwaukee, and it's a very young-ish area. Lots of restaurants and good, gourmet type grocery stores. Close commute and a nice, safe suburb with a great community feel.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am sure you will be fine! Good luck! We will keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Good Luck on your phone interviews. Let us know how they go.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Good luck, I hope you get the job you want, and if you have to move that will be a great change for you too so good luck either way


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

That is definitely a great, fun area to work in. My parents are actually moving to a condo less than a mile from there right on the lake! Bonniesmom is right about the northern suburbs/neighborhoods being the best choice. Much hipper, younger feel and the University of Wisconsin Milwaukee is in that area. There are some beautiful highrise apartments right on the lake. I had a friend that lived in one of those buildings and I can't remember how much rent they paid but I just remember being jealous at how cheap it was compared to Boston so if you did make $85K/year or even $65K/year you should not have much problem affording the rent on the Northeast side of the city. Let me know if you have any more questions. 

Good luck!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I had the interview today for the job in Neenah. It was with the head hunter that was in charge of the account. I think it went pretty good. He is going to send my resume on to the company He said I should hear something next week.

I have the 2nd interview for the Milwaukee job tomorrow at noon.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Best of luck!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

good luck, keeping the fingers crossed


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Good luck!!!







I had an interview today too, so I'm crossing my fingers and thinking good thoughts for both of us!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good luck Kristi! I'll be thinking about you......


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

You go girl! Kick butt in your second interview and don't let them think for a sec that you are not worth the senior level!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Good Luck! Wishing you the best! how exciting


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Good luck, Kristi! I'll be thinking of you at noon, today.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Just got done with the second interview for the Milwaukee job. He seemed very interested but said I don't have the experience for a Senior position. He asked if I would be ok with a Quality Assurance Analyst position. It won't pay as much (didn't tell me the salary range) and asked me about the range I had mentioned in my interview with the HR lady. I told him I had looked into the cost of living in Milwaukee and that they are about $10,000 more than Des Moines. I told him that the apartments are about $500 more in Milwaukee. I said that I would have to take that and the cost of commuting into account when thinking about salary. He said that was understandable. Then.....

He asked if I could come up for an onsite interview next week!!!!






























The HR lady is going to contact me to set something up. I'm going to try and get it for next Friday (8/11) that way I can drive to Dubuque on Thursday night. I'm going to see if my mom wants to go along. She can go shopping (there is a shopping center a block away for the building) and then afterwards we can go look at apartments. Maybe stay over night (?).


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

More good luck to you!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Just got done with the second interview for the Milwaukee job. He seemed very interested but said I don't have the experience for a Senior position. He asked if I would be ok with a Quality Assurance Analyst position. It won't pay as much (didn't tell me the salary range) and asked me about the range I had mentioned in my interview with the HR lady. I told him I had looked into the cost of living in Milwaukee and that they are about $10,000 more than Des Moines. I told him that the apartments are about $500 more in Milwaukee. I said that I would have to take that and the cost of commuting into account when thinking about salary. He said that was understandable. Then.....
> 
> He asked if I could come up for an onsite interview next week!!!!
> 
> ...


Kristi, first good luck although I am sure you are well qualified and won't need any luck to get this position. Second...when interviewing, don't ever sell yourself short. Aim high. You are currently employed and they are going to have to make it worth your while for you to leave your current position. Let them offer you the position without discussing salary in detail. Think of it like playing poker...don't be the first to give. When they make the offer, don't say a word. It's called the "pregnant pause". Let them say something like "what's wrong" or "is that a problem". Then respond with, "that offer is more modest than I had anticipated given the salary range advertised (or discussed)." Then you can start to negotiate...say things like, "I am assuming that this position offers a relocation allowance (or assistance)." Companies often pay for relocation charges as well as temporary housing for new hires. If you don't ask, you won't get. Also ask for a sign on bonus to bring you up to your desired amount. Oh, and also remember to say something like, "my current position offers me 4 weeks of paid vacation on top of paid sick days." Expect nothing less than what you currenly have because that would be a step backwards. And don't fall for the you don't have the experience we're looking for in the mgmt. position. Everyone has to start somewhere. Explain why your experience puts you on the top of the pile. Turn your every day experiences into management experiences. And when asked about why you are looking to leave your current position, you should always respond with "I am looking for a more challenging position with greater responsibilities." Give the impression that you've gone as far as you can in your current position and that you are looking for the next step up and not just a lateral career move. One final bit of advice...keep all records of expenses incurred while on your job search including phone bills, mailings, travel expenses...they are tax deductible, as well as any moving expenses (I believe you have to move more than 50 miles). Best wishes!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Good luck Kristi!! It sounds promising; I have a feeling things will work out if this is the best choice for you.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wonderful news.

Great to hear, I hope it all works out for you.

I was job searching about four years ago and it was no fun. But it all worked out and life is good.

Good luck.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great news!!














Keep us posted.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=233059
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great advice


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=233112
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...it's the mother hen in me.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Good luck Kristi, I hope all goes really well for you and you get exactly what you are looking for


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Best of luck to you. The earlier advice is perfect!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=233144
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great advice








[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks...it's the mother hen in me.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I couldn't have said it better!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Kristi, first good luck although I am sure you are well qualified and won't need any luck to get this position. Second...when interviewing, don't ever sell yourself short. Aim high. You are currently employed and they are going to have to make it worth your while for you to leave your current position. Let them offer you the position without discussing salary in detail. Think of it like playing poker...don't be the first to give. When they make the offer, don't say a word. It's called the "pregnant pause". Let them say something like "what's wrong" or "is that a problem". Then respond with, "that offer is more modest than I had anticipated given the salary range advertised (or discussed)." Then you can start to negotiate...say things like, "I am assuming that this position offers a relocation allowance (or assistance)." Companies often pay for relocation charges as well as temporary housing for new hires. If you don't ask, you won't get. Also ask for a sign on bonus to bring you up to your desired amount. Oh, and also remember to say something like, "my current position offers me 4 weeks of paid vacation on top of paid sick days." Expect nothing less than what you currenly have because that would be a step backwards. And don't fall for the you don't have the experience we're looking for in the mgmt. position. Everyone has to start somewhere. Explain why your experience puts you on the top of the pile. Turn your every day experiences into management experiences. And when asked about why you are looking to leave your current position, you should always respond with "I am looking for a more challenging position with greater responsibilities." Give the impression that you've gone as far as you can in your current position and that you are looking for the next step up and not just a lateral career move. One final bit of advice...keep all records of expenses incurred while on your job search including phone bills, mailings, travel expenses...they are tax deductible, as well as any moving expenses (I believe you have to move more than 50 miles). Best wishes![/B]


Oh boy ! I need you to teach me a thing or two about interviewing. I think I'm the worst one out there.







just reading about it makes me so nervous









I think you already got the job Kristi


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

SaltyMalty gave you some excellent advise. I fully agree with her that you should go for the higher salary and benefits. I don't think you need to settle for any thing less. 

Good luck and I also think you've got the job.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Good Luck and hope it all went well.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck on your second interview - keep us posted!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i wish you the best of luck, kristi!


----------

